

Show HN: App for sharing your weekly schedule - godinaa
http://thesetimes.info
Howdy HN,<p>As a small side project, I built a small app to share weekly time schedules. It's been useful for me to help schedule meeting and share semester schedules with friends. I hope some others find some use with it.<p>I have a few more simple ideas to implement with it, and any suggestions are encouraged.<p>Thank you!
======
ernestipark
This is a great idea. I'd definitely use it... IF it had a key feature that I
think it's missing. I envision myself using something like this to plan a
meeting. So say I'm a boss and I want to see when my employees are free. Right
now as the site stands, they all send me their "thesetimes" and then I have to
look at each one and then figure out where the free time slots are. What it
should be is that as a boss, I send one out to all the employees, they fill
out their busy times, and then as the boss I can see all the total busy times
of all my employees overlaid so I know when I can schedule the meeting. At
least this is how I envision something like this being useful, not just simply
sending one persons free/open times, but that is definitely a good use case
also.

Some bugs:

\- click and drag a time down, but while moving your cursor to the right of
the actual day you clicked on, let go, then click and drag down again real
quick. You made two times, but they are linked now for some reason. They also
delete together.

\- permalink is not working

\- i can drag outside the borders

\- some other real weird funky stuff going on with the dragging. probably have
to clean up a buncha bugs in your jquery

Other nice to haves/things to consider:

\- drag up

\- a line that shows where your cursor is hovering over with the time
tooltipped or something like that, it's all approximate right now

\- i never liked the term permalink. i think just link works better. but this
is just my personal opinion.

Good start though! Good luck.

~~~
mikeknoop
I have a middle of the road solution, what if the site had a feature where you
could paste multiple unique "thesetimes" URLs and it would show you a
resultant figure with only the overlapped areas?

~~~
ernestipark
Although this is definitely a solution, the usage case I detailed in my
original post seems much more likely (at least to me). I see your idea useful
in the case that many of your groups/circles of friends use it and you just
make one for the week and send it out to anyone who wants to organize an
event. Whatever you end up doing though, just think about the most common
usage cases and how to best implement to suit those cases.

------
chetan51
Whoa, this is exactly an idea I had for Timeslot, the day planner app I posted
on HN yesterday. Nice job, you beat me to it :)

It's a good idea, and this is a great start. Things that would make this
invaluable:

\- The ability to combine multiple schedules together to find free time
overlaps (so that, for example, three people can find a good time to meet
during the week)

\- User accounts, so users can search for their friends by name and schedule
meet ups

\- Ability to extend before 6am and past 9pm at the click of a button

------
minhajuddin
I was actually planning to build something like this for a different purpose.
I am a freelancer and wanted to use it to tell other people "when I am
online". The app would basically do the same, but convert the timezones
properly to the users timezone. So, if anyone asks me when I am online I could
just give them a link and they would be able to see the times localized to
their timezones.

~~~
godinaa
Building a timezone friendly version is something I hadn't considered, but I
like this idea. Embracing internationalization is most often beneficial. This
functionality is something that I could see implementing.

------
ta3892682334
I'm sure you are working towards a competing product but just in case you
aren't google apps calendar can share a schedule minus the details and as an
admin (of apps) I can click on each employees calendar and overlay each
calendar so I can quickly see an exact time.

\- I agree with others though that being able to create a user account is a
must (from there if I have a repeating schedule I could copy my times from
last week for example).

\- And for an admin being able to easily overlay all of the calendars is a
must.

Lastly I read as a last resort, as I suspect of others, so I would give some
visual indicator that you have to drag as I didn't immediately get it. Lastly

------
jarin
This is actually what I use Tungle.me for (especially since it syncs with
Google Calendar), but if RIM kills it you might have a golden opportunity :)

------
nopassrecover
Some tags/different colours would be cool. Also there's a bit of a mouse bug
if you click on one column, drag, then reclick on another in the same sort of
motion (you get two columns/days drawing at the same time).

Would be useful to have some borders or something too (I had no idea where to
click or what I was dragging first go).

Nevertheless, conceptually it's sound.

~~~
pwenzel
I agree with the tags/colors suggestion.

For example, I am in the office all week, except tuesdays, when I'm available
by conference call.

------
almost
Cool app, I like how you're doing one very simple thing in an easy to
understand way.

I've found a bug: when I set a load of times on the calendar then click the
"permalink" link it sometimes loses the last few times I set. I guess it takes
a moment to sync and get a new permalink or something.

------
babyshake
My feature request is to bind touch swipe events. I tried this from my ipad
and it didn't work. I know jQuery mobile ships with a swipe event -
<http://jquerymobile.com/demos/1.0a4.1/#docs/api/events.html>

~~~
godinaa
I understand that the mouse events it uses have no context for mobile users,
and I'm planning to fix this. Thanks for your suggestion with jQuery Mobile.

------
bluespace
I would really enjoy:

* Syncing with google calendar

* being able to add tags, and/or labels.

* different colors.

However I do like the simplicity of it all.

~~~
godinaa
Simplicity is the key. Tags and labels may make it heavy and overwhelming.
Syncing with Google Calendar sounds promising, but I like the idea of
exporting to .ics so that it would cover more applications. (though I do love
GoogleCal)

I've also considered the different colors idea, and this might be implemented
if I decide to build something like a comparator of schedules.

Thanks a lot for your feedback.

~~~
whatusername
Definitely colours.

Work != play and it's nice to see the difference at a glance.

------
thatusertwo
Would be cool to put some sort of label on time sections. Editable ones that
is.

------
tedmiston
It looks exactly like WhenIsGood. Am I missing something?

------
imcqueen
a cool feature for this would be if you could send an email to update it.
pretty cool though.

~~~
godinaa
It needs some functionality to be able to edit it from a distance and, more
importantly, without a mouse. This could be a good way to achieve that.

------
ignifero
Just a suggestion, you might want to register your new project with
<http://projectilo.com> to get continued feedback from other developers

